# Ninjaboi hits first milestone



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

congrats on the first 1000 post, good work


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congrats Ninjaboi......nice goin'!!


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Congrats and well done!


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Congrats, nice work.


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks guys, much appreciated!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

A grand Grand!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations Ninjaboi, well done on your 1st 1K :4-clap: :4-clap: :4-clap:


----------



## reventon (Oct 16, 2009)

Nice work Ninjaboi!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Congrats Ninjaboi!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congrats on entering 4-digit post territory!

Great work.

John


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

congratulations


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

congratulations well done indeed


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Congrats


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Congrats, Ninjaboi, but watch yourself, I'm nipping at your heals. ;-)


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Daifne said:


> Congrats, Ninjaboi, but watch yourself, I'm nipping at your heals. ;-)


your 40post/day is far > then his 10.

Better step your game up ninjaboi :wink:


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

> Congrats, Ninjaboi, but watch yourself, I'm nipping at your heals. ;-)


Lol so it's a race you want eh? *Throws a glove off his hand* then a race you shall have! Muahahaha!



> your 40post/day is far > then his 10.
> 
> Better step your game up ninjaboi


I'll see what I can do :grin:.


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

Excellent work, Congrats.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations keep up the great work!


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Ninjaboi said:


> Lol so it's a race you want eh? *Throws a glove off his hand* then a race you shall have! Muahahaha!
> 
> I'll see what I can do :grin:.


Good luck. No one has even come close to my numbers over a Mozillazine yet. 

Seriously, though, I don't see numbers as important. I wasn't thinking about post count over at Mzine while I was doing it and won't be here. It actually surprised me when someone pointed out to me that I had bypassed the top poster over at Mzine when it happened. All I did was think about how I really must not have a life. I'm better now. ;-)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

So you came here how is it your better lol


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, er, at Mozillazine, for quite a while, I was posting over 100 per day. The stats only show >100 so I don't know the real stat. Since then, my business took off, I got my first and true love back after 30 years and, well, I got a life. I really am better now. ;-)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Then CONGRATULATIONS on all fronts


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you. Now back to *Ninjaboi's *accomplishment. ;-)


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

> Thank you. Now back to *Ninjaboi's *accomplishment. ;-)


Lol, jacked a few threads lately? :laugh: I joke. Glad your life is coming along great! Hope I find my true love :heartlove :grin:.


----------



## Daifne (Mar 28, 2011)

Sorry... ;-)

I hope you do, too. It's a wonderful thing.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Congratulations.


----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

Belated congratulations!


----------



## Ninjaboi (Dec 27, 2010)

> Belated congratulations!


Belated thank you!


----------

